# Pointers for clamming?



## cdockpirate

Hello all-
We're heading towards Jekyll next month and would like to give clamming a shot. Now, I admit, I'm a New Englander and have clammed on Cape Cod as a kid but never anywhere else. I realize there are designated "rec" areas open to the public and have a map of those already. We've been to Jekyll before and noticed these areas are in the marshy areas. We plan to go around low tide and wanted to know if anyone has any experience clamming on the Ga. coast and if so, any pointers you can throw our way would be great. A friend said there are razor clams around. So, here's a dumb question- how can you tell a razor clam from an regular clam? I assume there are size restrictions as well? Would a clam rake help? Or just gloves? and yes, we do have our fishing licenses. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Capt Quirk

These are razor Clams-






I don't have experience clamming up here, but did it for a while in Fla. I never liked using rakes, they tear up the bottom pretty bad, and can ruin clams. I always treaded, using just my feet to find and dig up the clams. Just be careful of the stingrays and horseshoe crabs, they can ruin your morning


----------



## cdockpirate

Thanks Cpt Quirk-
So why are they called razor clams? Do they have sharp edges? and are they edible?


----------



## Capt Quirk

I think it is because they are shaped like the old straight razors, not because they are sharp.


----------



## creekrocket

I go, but in the cold months. I love going. I usually go between Nov-Feb. I tend to stay away from the warm water...


----------



## creekrocket

Sorry...as far as pointers.... I use a potatoe rake. The clams I get are about 6-8" under the ground. Just make sure you take the legal ones. If you find some, keep looking...they stay together.


----------



## Mweathers

Razor clams are edible, but the ones around here are mostly small.  They are a delicacy in the pacific NW though.

If you are gonna wade and "feel" for clams with your toes, remember oysters are sharp as the devil.


----------



## cdockpirate

Thanks for the info-- we do plan to cook them, not eat them raw, so I wouldn't think warm water would be that much of an issue. Not planning on going barefoot. Where do you get info as far as legal size goes? The DNR website didn't have that info.


----------



## creekrocket

Here's what you'll be looking for.


----------



## fishtail

http://www.coastalgadnr.org/sites/uploads/crd/pdf/HAglynn12_03.pdf


----------

